# What do you feed you Frontosa?



## lucky777*** (Dec 5, 2005)

Currently have tang mix with fronts, calvus, leleupi and a couple juli's. I feed Omega one super color in morning and rotate daily between mysis and brine shrimp at night. Been reading on sinking pellets for fronts and different frozen foods.

What do you feed your Frontosa?


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I feed mine NLS thera A. It's fine for everything else in the tank also. I use the larger and smaller pellets, depending on fish size. I don't feed anything but this, and my Fronts are spawning.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

I feed mine brine and mysis shrimp along with the shrimp sinking pellets


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Frozen Canadian mysis and frozen plankton. No longer feed pellets.

Russ


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

95% NLS. 5% frozen Mysis.

Razzo - what was the reasoning behind not feeding pellets any longer?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

nodima said:


> 95% NLS. 5% frozen Mysis.
> 
> Razzo - what was the reasoning behind not feeding pellets any longer?


1) My friend, one of the orginal importers of Zaire blues, recommended it.
2) They get all the nutrition they need with frozen mysis & plankton.
3) They absolutely LOVE it and are EXTREMELY eager eaters!
4) It's just my opinion, but I think they use more of it and create less waste.
5) Much smaller feces.
6) Nitrates rise MUCH slower - it takes 3 weeks for my nitrates to rise from 10ppm to 15ppm. That's my trigger to do a water change.

The only downside is that it is not as convenient as a pellet in a can. I order my frozen foods in bulk from jehmco and I cut my own cubes.

Here's the results:


















They produced over 600 fry the past couple seasons for my buddy who I got them from.

Russ


----------



## lucky777*** (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks for the info. Anyone else?


----------



## lucky777*** (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks for the info. Checked and cant get plankton locally yet but have other choices.

Anyone ever try the Hikari Brine Shrimp/Spurilna combo they sell? What was your luck with frozen Krill?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Have you considered ordering in bulk from Jehmco? see what the smallest quantity they will sell. It's not like your fronts won't go through it 



lucky777*** said:


> Thanks for the info. Checked and cant get plankton locally yet but have other choices.
> 
> Anyone ever try the Hikari Brine Shrimp/Spurilna combo they sell? What was your luck with frozen Krill?


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Razzo - your pictures speak for themselves. Thanks for the logic with that - I think I'll slowly change my ratio to 95% shrimp, 5% pellets over the next few months, as it does make sense.


----------



## Ron R. (Oct 21, 2003)

I've kept my wc Mobas since 2005. I fed them Hikari frozen krill and mysis the first 4 years. A 16 oz flat pack lasted less than a week. I broke off pieces and threw them right into my tank.

I started feeding a mixture of sinking pellets including NLS Thera A and 3 Dainichi foods (Ultima, Color FX, Supreme). I still feed Hikari frozen krill and mysis about once every 2 weeks. If I see a mommas tube drop, I feed mysis to spark a spawn.

It took about a month to wean them off the frozen foods. I save money feeding sinking pellets. Frozen foods kept my water quality high. Sinking pellets cloud up the water more, but only for a few minutes.

I keep my pellet mixture in my refrigerator in a Rubbermaid container. I store my excess pellets in the freezer. I keep them in their original packets/jar and double wrap them in ziplock freezer bags.

I feed my F1 Moba fry NLS Thera A sinking pellets in the smallest .5mm size.


----------

